
Twitter CTO leaves company - TheDom
https://twitter.com/adam_messinger/status/811326653339025408
======
fnbr
Twitter seems to be having a big shakeup this year, what with the layoffs and
shutting down Vine [0]. I wonder if this is part of it. I hope it shows that
Twitter is becoming more serious. They've done very little meaningful
innovation in the consumer facing product in years, but the product remains
incredibly addictive. I spend 1-2 hours a day on it (unfortunately).

Twitter's an incredible service, I hope the execs can turn it into a great
company.

[0] [http://money.cnn.com/2016/10/27/technology/twitter-
layoffs-e...](http://money.cnn.com/2016/10/27/technology/twitter-layoffs-
earnings/)

------
budhajeewa
CTO at Twitter, but no "Blue Check"?

